# second life?



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Has anyone heard about secondlife.com? One of DH's cousins is "working" the program somehow and earning about $2k per month. I had never heard of it before but am now reading a lot of mainstream stories in the news.

TIA
Bev


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

If you have 3d development skills and software, then yes, I can see how serious money can be made with Second Life. The way people are making money there (it's a virtual world or community, BTW) is by 3d design or just using Photoshop to design textures. Not my cup of tea, but it can be done. I have trouble enough keeping up with my first life.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I saw an article on TV about people doing business on second life. The example given was, if someone was "getting married" on SL, they would buy things for the wedding in real life. The person doing the selling was making lots of money. I have NO idea how that works, or why.

Why not ask the cousin?


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

I think second life is primarily for those who don't have a first life.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

He is out of town but I am going to have a conversation with him when he gets back. Dh's cousin even mentioned to him that he is going to be quiting his job and doing this full time. 
Thanks for the info and input. This sounds interesting but as I had never heard of it before I thought I would run it by the community here.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

There was a show on TV about a year back showing people making money on second life. I signed up for an account and played around with it for a while. Anything you can buy in real life is for sale in second life. Want a new dress or pair of shoes, just go shopping and buy them in Linden dollars -- thats the currency used in Second Life. You can buy land, houses, cars, boats, etc. The people who are talented enough to create these cyber items are making money on them and there is already people who became millionaires by doing it. However, it is also easy to spend money on the game as well. You can sign up and get started for free just to look around.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info Ken. I am thinking about signing up with a free account to check it out.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I have a daily "memo" calander from the TV show "The Office". Tuesday March 10's little memo saying is:

"Okay, this is Dwight's Second Life. He's on it all the time. So much so, that his little guy here has created his own little world. It's called "Second Second Life" for those people who want to be removed even further from reality." - Jim

If you've seen The Office, you know where I'm coming from. 

I went to a conference once and it was to be for technology in the school classroom. The main speaker was a man who showed us how neat technology was for the classroom and what all could be done. He then got onto his Second Life online and was showing us things from there. I was at a loss for words.

I have WAY too much to do in THIS life then to create a FANTASY Second Life!!!!!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I read an article once where a guy was buying Second Life currency when it was low, holding it, and reselling it when it was high.

Seems like the guy was making a few hundred a week in real first life profits.


----------

